# Lightroom CC Tutorials.



## claire Saye

Operating System:Sierra version 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): CC Version 7

Hi, first time posting. Can anyone point me in the right direction to find good Lightroom CC Version 7 tutorials?
New to Lightroom. Photoshop based.
Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Claire, welcome to the forum!

Lightroom Classic CC 7... or Lightroom CC?  They're quite different so it's important to know which one you mean. It'll tell you under Help menu > System Info - it's the first line in the white box that we need.


----------



## claire Saye

Hi, thanks for replying. It’s Lightroom CC.


----------



## John Heuer

Isn't Lightroom 7 the same as Lightroom classic?  

There are some official Adobe tutorials here:
CC Lightroom tutorials | Learn how to use Adobe Lightroom CC
Classic Lightroom Classic tutorials | Learn how to use Lightroom Classic CC

Personally, I have learned a lot just from others on YouTube. There are thousands, so you may want to search for specific versions, features or challenges you're having.
Photos In Color is a personal fave, but you'll find others that suit your learning style.


----------



## claire Saye

Thank you.
 All it says is Lightroom CC Version 7?? 
It’s the light blue one as opposed to the turquoise colour.


----------



## John Heuer

I think that's Classic.  Mine says 2015.12 and is also the same light blue.  Totally frustrating how confusing it's gotten when a user can't even tell which version of software we're using.
If you're all local file based (like it always was), and not cloud, you're Classic.


----------

